# Overturned Horse Trailer on M23



## grandmaweloveyou (16 October 2010)

anyone know anymore? My OH rang me asking for an equine vets number to attend.....anyone know what has happened? No update on argus online other than it was a Landrover and 2 horses seriously injured  Praying everyone involved ok.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (16 October 2010)

Oh jeepers  hope all are ok


----------



## nickslynn (16 October 2010)

Two horses have been badly injured following a serious crash in West Sussex. 

A Land Rover overturned close to junction 11 of the M23 near Crawley at 5.30pm today. The vehicle, which was trailing a horsebox, is still at the scene. 

The whole northbound carriageway of the road has been shut and traffic is set to build up. Police, the fire service, paramedics and a vet are at the scene. 

A Sussex Police spokesman said: The horses have been very badly injured. As it has only just happened we dont know how it happened. We have called a local vet to the scene to care for the horses. 

The northbound carriageway in the direction of Crawley and London has been shut and traffic is likely to build up. 

I have my fingers crossed for all involved.


----------



## PonyFeet10 (16 October 2010)

Oh how awful  I hope everybody involved in the accident as well as the horses are ok and not too badly injured!


----------



## neddynesbitt (17 October 2010)

I really hate it when I hear about these things, it sends a shiver down my spine. I was on the M23 at 5.15pm, poor poor horses and every owners worst nightmare. Hope all ok?


----------



## Eventer96 (17 October 2010)

Blimey, hope for everybody's sake all are ok. I have everything crossed for them. Any more news on the condition of the horses?


----------



## miss_c (17 October 2010)

I've been through this myself, and I pray that the horses are ok.  My thoughts are with all involved.


----------



## MissTyc (17 October 2010)

Rumour has it one of the horses had to be euthanised 
Not sure about the other yet


----------



## JessandCharlie (17 October 2010)

Oh, this is so awful, I truly hope that isn't the case. It must be awful what they're going through. 
Best wishes to all involved.


----------



## millimoo (17 October 2010)

God I hate stories like this..... it takes me straight back to an accident a few years ago.

My mums neighbour rolled her trailer on the motorway - apparently the trailer did a 360degree flip, nose to tail, and the towing vehicle landed on the crash barrier upside down (thankfully they all walked away from it).
Both horses survived, but a vet was 3 cars behind and sedated straight away. However at the time my mums horse was not expected to make it.

I really hope for all concerned that the driver / passengers are ok, and that the horses make it.....


----------



## applecart14 (18 October 2010)

millimoo said:



			God I hate stories like this..... it takes me straight back to an accident a few years ago.

My mums neighbour rolled her trailer on the motorway - apparently the trailer did a 360degree flip, nose to tail, and the towing vehicle landed on the crash barrier upside down (thankfully they all walked away from it).
Both horses survived, but a vet was 3 cars behind and sedated straight away. However at the time my mums horse was not expected to make it.

I really hope for all concerned that the driver / passengers are ok, and that the horses make it.....
		
Click to expand...

Similiar accident with a pick up and trailer on the M40 a few months ago after people had been competing at a local venue in the evening and were returning home.  Horse fllipped out of the trailer and was hit by a car and killed.  Very very sad.


----------



## hackedoff (18 October 2010)

I was debating buying a volvo or a 4 x 4 so I could start towing again. Having read this I dont think I will bother....I feel now that hiring a self drive box would be the safer option.


----------



## Bug2007 (18 October 2010)

Any news on this yet and how bad injuries were.



Fingers crossed everybody and all horses are ok.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (18 October 2010)

it's not this one is it?

http://www.newrider.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216467


----------



## hackedoff (18 October 2010)

dont know as Im not a subscriber!


----------



## neddynesbitt (18 October 2010)

I'm not a subscriber either, what does it say?


----------



## Caz89 (18 October 2010)

Oh no  this is literally right by me aswell! Makes me feel sick hearing things like this.... I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (18 October 2010)

Copied from NR -

Had a phone call tea time from my Ex who is seeing a Lady at the moment
who has lots of Horses.

It would seem her Daughter had 4 not far from me, one it turns out
a magnificent coloured Cob that has caught my eye on many an occasion.

Today she was moving them back to Thornbury for the Winter. Had the
Cob and her TB on a trailer. Somebody else was Driving but she also had her two Children in the car.

Seems one of the Horses went down in the Trailer, causing it to tip and the Driver lose control it then
Jack-knifed over the Road, then hitting a car.

TB had to be shot at the scene and the Coloured they managed to 
walk to somebodies Farm. However, they are not too sure as to if he
will pull thro' or not (not sure if he is injured or just in shock tbh) but Vet was there and is coming back again in the next couple of hours.

Luckily the Woman and Kids etc., are all fine, although some worries about
the Lady as she is pregnant and they are worried about 'shock' as she is
insisting on staying with her Horse at this time.

AWFUL............Cannot imagine what she must be going thro'

I hope amongst all hope this Cob pulls thro' he really is lovely

HEALING VIBES FOR ALL.................


----------



## neddynesbitt (18 October 2010)

Don't think it's the same one, here is a link for west sussex fire service (it lists recent incidents)  totally different information to the Argus so not sure which is more accurate but lets hope the fire brigade news is right 

http://www.westsussex.gov.uk/living...ice/news_and_events/latest_incident_news.aspx


----------



## jodie3 (18 October 2010)

This incident isn't too far from me  either and especially hate them when they are close to home as you always do the mental checklist of people you know who are out and about and then checking everyone is home safe!

Anyway, went and bought the Argus today in case there was any news and that says it was a horsebox with three horses in that flipped over.  A fire service spokesman said 'Police officers were passing so they stopped to help with traffic.  We had to wait until another horsebox arrived to care for the horses, which we think will be alright.'

It was near junction 11 on the M23 near Crawley.

Think this is turning into a game of chinese whispers but lets hope the Argus is right and the horses (and people obviously) are ok.

Thoughts are with the horses and people involved in the other incident though, that sounds horrible for all concerned.


----------



## ladyt25 (19 October 2010)

How awful for all involved. Too many of these accidents seem to happen though, my sister was involved in one where the trailer flipped. Thankfully in that instance both horses were ok. I will never travel mine in a trailer though, I shall stick to wagons.


----------



## applecart14 (19 October 2010)

ladyt25 said:



			How awful for all involved. Too many of these accidents seem to happen though, my sister was involved in one where the trailer flipped. Thankfully in that instance both horses were ok. I will never travel mine in a trailer though, I shall stick to wagons.
		
Click to expand...

Without tempting fate I have been towing for 14 years and have never had any significant problems.  I've had my car break down once with the horse on board and I've had it snake once when it caught in a cross wind but those are the only problems.  Trailers, like any mode of transport, are safe when towed carefully and safely, with tyres blown up and serviced regularly.  I go out with my 17.1hh horse and 1985 model Rice/Richardson trailer towed by my 2L Peugeot at least twice a week and have done for many years. I am not suggesting that the people who have lost horses from towing trailers are at fault, but I have seen plenty of idiots towing trailers too fast, or not anticipating the actions of the cars in front, ie not anticipating the stop lights in front of them and therefore waiting until nearly on top of the car in front before braking sharply and not using the gears to change down, going to fast round roundabouts and unbalancing the horse, etc, etc.


----------



## stencilface (19 October 2010)

Poor horses and people 

Being said sister in said accident   I can say that we were driving very carefully and towing a virtually new trailer with a virtually new discovery.  All had been towed before with no problems.

When we became unbalanced on the grooves worn on the inside lane, the trailer snaked uncontrollably and flipped, taking the car with it.  Luckily everyone (including dog!) was fine.  But these things happen all to often with trailers imho


----------



## skint1 (19 October 2010)

Oh gosh, I do hate to hear these stories. I've never towed on the motorway, I am too scared of all the things that seem to happen to trailers on the motorway despite every care taken. I hope all involved in this latest incident are ok.

I wish I could afford a horsebox, really I do.


----------



## millimoo (20 October 2010)

Stencilface said:



			Poor horses and people 

Being said sister in said accident   I can say that we were driving very carefully and towing a virtually new trailer with a virtually new discovery.  All had been towed before with no problems.

When we became unbalanced on the grooves worn on the inside lane, the trailer snaked uncontrollably and flipped, taking the car with it.  Luckily everyone (including dog!) was fine.  But these things happen all to often with trailers imho 

Click to expand...

Funnily enough, my mums neighbour was towing with a Discovery 2 series.
We've since heard, they're not a very stable combination - although that may be gossip & hearsay.
I can also add, my mums neighbour was driving too fast. She was just about to tell her to slow down, when the trailer started to wobble - not that I'm suggesting this was the cause of this accident. Grooves in the motorway can make my BMW feel very odd if they're bad, so with a car and trainer it's not surprising.


----------



## Cyclops (21 October 2010)

I have towed a 2 horse Ifor Williams trailer and driven 7.5 ton horse boxes and have found the the lorry tyre ruts in the slow lane on the motorways felt far worse in the lorry - Is that just me????  I frequently felt it in the lorry but now I use one of the Ifor Williams 610 trailers - which is wider than the two horse ones and have to say, it is so stable.  The horses travel herringbone which probably helps.  I do think it is also a matter or driving "ahead of yourself" whether transporting horses in a trailer or a lorry.  If one goes down it can cause all sorts of problems with either form of transport.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (21 October 2010)

UPDATE..........

My local weekly paper reports (today)....

3 horses were helped by specialist animal rescuers after the transporter in which they were being moved in tipped over while travelling on the A23.  Police closed the road last Saturday evening whilst the drama was dealt with on the busy carriageway between Handcross and Junction 11 at Warninglid.
West Sussex Fire and Rescue Service sent 5 officers from its Horsham based Technical Rescue Unit to the scene to help calm the animals and removed them from the vehicle.  A vet was also in attendance and helped get the horses into another transporter before they were returned to the stables where they had come from.


----------



## galaxy (21 October 2010)

Stencilface said:



			Poor horses and people 

Being said sister in said accident   I can say that we were driving very carefully and towing a virtually new trailer with a virtually new discovery.  All had been towed before with no problems.

When we became unbalanced on the grooves worn on the inside lane, the trailer snaked uncontrollably and flipped, taking the car with it.  Luckily everyone (including dog!) was fine.  But these things happen all to often with trailers imho 

Click to expand...

Get an Anti-Snake/Stabiliser Bar fitted and this won't happen!

Please don't just think that that sort of thing is to be expected every once in a while....  For £100 you can totally prevent it!


----------



## perfect11s (22 October 2010)

galaxy23 said:



			Get an Anti-Snake/Stabiliser Bar fitted and this won't happen!

Please don't just think that that sort of thing is to be expected every once in a while....  For £100 you can totally prevent it!
		
Click to expand...

No it wont totaly prevent "it"  a good stabliser correctly adjusted and maintained  can reduce the risk of losing control,  The trailer still needs to be in good condition with the tyres at the right presure the tow bar at the correct hight on a suitable vehicle thats well driven...


----------



## MissTyc (22 October 2010)

GREYSMEADOW said:



			UPDATE..........

My local weekly paper reports (today)....

3 horses were helped by specialist animal rescuers after the transporter in which they were being moved in tipped over while travelling on the A23.  Police closed the road last Saturday evening whilst the drama was dealt with on the busy carriageway between Handcross and Junction 11 at Warninglid.
West Sussex Fire and Rescue Service sent 5 officers from its Horsham based Technical Rescue Unit to the scene to help calm the animals and removed them from the vehicle.  A vet was also in attendance and helped get the horses into another transporter before they were returned to the stables where they had come from.
		
Click to expand...

Oh this is good news indeed!
Seems like the chinese whispers got the better of me on the first page (apologies! this is what people at my yard were saying and I'm not far from there).


----------



## galaxy (22 October 2010)

perfect11s said:



			No it wont totaly prevent "it"  a good stabliser correctly adjusted and maintained  can reduce the risk of losing control,  The trailer still needs to be in good condition with the tyres at the right presure the tow bar at the correct hight on a suitable vehicle thats well driven...
		
Click to expand...


I've never heard of a trailer snaking with one on.  Obviously car trailer and bar needs to be maintained and suitable for one to work properly.  That goes without saying.

But people on this thread sounded like they had opionion of "it happens", well IMO there is a way to stop it.  I tow (with a well maintained car and trailer!) in an area where several trailers and caravans go over every year and I contstantly see trailers wiggling down motorways and with my stabiliser my trailer doesn't wiggle one inch.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (22 October 2010)

MissTyc said:



			Oh this is good news indeed!
Seems like the chinese whispers got the better of me on the first page (apologies! this is what people at my yard were saying and I'm not far from there).
		
Click to expand...


The things is the press can get it wrong too!  Lets just hope the news is correct.


----------



## Mike007 (23 October 2010)

perfect11s said:



			No it wont totaly prevent "it"  a good stabliser correctly adjusted and maintained  can reduce the risk of losing control,  The trailer still needs to be in good condition with the tyres at the right presure the tow bar at the correct hight on a suitable vehicle thats well driven...
		
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly,but would add that I am concerned by some modern light weight trailers with the smaller wheels ,where the horse area extends out to the outer edge of the wheel.They are vastly more easy to tip than the old fashioned Rice trailers ,where the wheels were outside of the horse area.Also the weight of these trailers lowered the centre of gravity making them harder to tip.I feel that the current regulations regarding weights and licenses have actualy increased the dangers.


----------



## perfect11s (23 October 2010)

Mike007 said:



			I agree wholeheartedly,but would add that I am concerned by some modern light weight trailers with the smaller wheels ,where the horse area extends out to the outer edge of the wheel.They are vastly more easy to tip than the old fashioned Rice trailers ,where the wheels were outside of the horse area.Also the weight of these trailers lowered the centre of gravity making them harder to tip.I feel that the current regulations regarding weights and licenses have actualy increased the dangers.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes  they dont look very stable and must have a higher center of gravity,   I think a lot of it is market driven.. for instance hardly a week goes by without a post on here asking whats
the smallest tow car I can use  and I guess its more important to a lot of people to "impress" their friends with a new small car than a more suitable  second hand one..


----------



## angelish (27 October 2010)

very sadly this type of accident happened to a good friend of mine ,they were using a landrover discorvery towing an ifor williams 510 both well maintained and driven by a very careful lady driver 
this type of accident can happen to anyone ,they didn't do anything wrong that day but the whole lot flipped sadly losing one very special horse and injuring the other 

i hate towing now and have bought a wagon 
hope all in this accident were luckier than us and everyone is ok


----------



## Rambo (28 October 2010)

Any trailer combination can snake or become unstable. I have driven all sorts from caravans (with stabilizers built into the hitch) to horse trailers to extremely long glider trailers. The bottom line is, if you drive too fast you increase the risks of a problem. Horse trailers in my experience tend to be more stable than most though due to the twin axle layout and increased weight compared with most caravan and other trailers. I tow an Equitrek 2 horse with day living from a long wheel base Shogun and have found it to be the most stable rig of all. All up weight with two horses in though is about 2600kgs...so definitely not light !

Hope all involved in this accident are okay...


----------

